# 2 Services to One Parcel



## TOU (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it true that 2 services to one parcel is not legal per NEC code. and where in the code? if its true...are there exceptions? or is there a way to make it legal per code?

scenario: 

A friend talked to me about upgrading his Pear Packaging building...unfortuantely, the existing service is 600amp. Because of upgrades, the building needs more amps. however, the existing PGE line (per PGE representative) can only provide max 600amp; therefore the exist service can’t be increased. PGE, suggested that they can put a 2nd service to the property…he went ahead and did this, but the county would not approve it....saying there can't be 2 services to one property.

i am not too familiar with code...so any of you with a quick answer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

Never heard of a power company denying to up amount of service .You should run that by the POCO one more time. If I'm understanding what you mean by PGE rep.I'm also sure that POCo can't refuse to provide service to any paying customer under monopoly variances There in the business of selling power


----------



## F & F Electric (Jun 9, 2009)

*2 services*

:no:A municipality doesnt have the right to refuse a service to be connected when the power company gave you the ok. The second service to the same parcel is always permissable just it will be classified as commercial rate. Also be carefull if the service is on the same building. It can only be one attachment point and the same voltage. if a diffrent feed is needed say a new UG service this would have to be a diffrent voltage configuration.


----------



## TOU (Jan 30, 2009)

it was not pge that was refusing service...it was the county inspector that said it was not legal to have 2 services to one building/parcel.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Take a look at 230.2 of the NEC.

Chris


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've worked in a building that had 4 services, one on each side of the building, all 13.2 KV.


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

The county/city is the AHJ in most situations. At least it sounds like that is the case here. They can waiver the one service drop if you have a good enough reason. It sounds like what PGE is saying is that they can not increase service on the existing line and would need to increase the size of their equip and lines (I am sure at a nominal fee)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOU said:


> it was not pge that was refusing service...it was the county inspector that said it was not legal to have 2 services to one building/parcel.


 Did he have a code reference why he wouldn't give you a connect code for the service?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Most times with a fire separation they will consider each section a separate structure. This is usually why you will see more than one service to a structure.

I agree, see 230.2.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

230.2 (D) allows additional services for different voltages, frequencies, phases, or different uses such as different rate scedules. 

If you moved it to Wisconsin, the state would require 150 foot separation between the two services to use 230.2 (B)(2) and no connection between the two.

Ran into some inspectors that didn't like another service for the rooftop cell towers at first. Ended up with a service for each different cell provider and one for the building.


----------



## F & F Electric (Jun 9, 2009)

ralpha494 said:


> 230.2 (D) allows additional services for different voltages, frequencies, phases, or different uses such as different rate scedules. .


The code may let you but remeber the Utility Company has there own rules and does not follow the NEC. Each utility has different rules about serving a building. :thumbsup:

The original question about not allowing that size service could be that the utility found that suppling that large of a transfomer is not in there fuse coordination for that particular circuit.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fer shoor. 

They don't want to up their transformer and wires for free.

If you pay for them to bring it in, they'll do it, though. 

"Money is no object, we'll take as long as we want." is our poco motto.


----------



## boots 211 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have had electrical inspectors require me to label a second meter location, if the building was supplied by more than one service drop. He told me this was for fire depts, in case of fire they and power company wouldn't just disconnect one service, leaving power still in structure.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Two meters*

Boots 211, you are correct.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

boots 211 said:


> I have had electrical inspectors require me to label a second meter location, if the building was supplied by more than one service drop. He told me this was for fire depts, in case of fire they and power company wouldn't just disconnect one service, leaving power still in structure.


 In that case we would mark each service with something like this service #1 of 2 or service #2 of 2. BTW welcome to the forum.


----------

